

How We Redesigned Spanishdict - fluencia
http://engineering.fluencia.com/blog/2014/9/3/how-we-redesigned-spanishdict

======
KenanBot
[http://www.alexa.com/topsites/category/Reference/Dictionarie...](http://www.alexa.com/topsites/category/Reference/Dictionaries/World_Languages/S/Spanish)
Interesting comparison to other large volume reference websites.

